# Have any of you had successful pregnancy after MMC?



## sancarlos27

Anyone had any experience of a successful pregnancy after a missed miscarriage? If so, did you do anything different? All I've read is that they're super uncommon, but nothing really as far as why they happen and why the body doesn't recognize it's gone and miscarry it. Any input is appreciated...I guess I'm just feeling really down right now and like there isn't any hope...But I hope there is :)


----------



## Scally

I had a MMC last time, discovered at the 12 week scan. I got pregnant again 6 weeks later. I didnt do anything differently, apart from paid privately for some scans (one at 8 weeks and one at 10 for reassurance). It was nerve racking the 2nd time round, i spent the whole time until the 12 week scan an absolute wreck about everything, but it was worth it. I know what u r going through, such a devastating time, feel free to PM me if u want to talk


----------



## Terri1985

sancarlos27 said:


> Anyone had any experience of a successful pregnancy after a missed miscarriage? If so, did you do anything different? All I've read is that they're super uncommon, but nothing really as far as why they happen and why the body doesn't recognize it's gone and miscarry it. Any input is appreciated...I guess I'm just feeling really down right now and like there isn't any hope...But I hope there is :)

Hey hun, there is hope :hugs: I had one and found out when I should have been 14weeks at a scan that I had had a missed miscarriage. After a really bad time of it and when I fully recovered (had complications with womb infection etc) and 8months later got pregnant with my daughter. I had a few miscarriages inbetween and now I'm pregnant again :happydance: I now have a son 6yrs a daughter 3yrs and a baby on the way (dont know if im having a boy or girl).
Good luck for the future hun and I hope when you are ready to try again you will have the beautiful baby you have been waiting for :flower:


----------



## toby2

Theres always hope((((((((())))))))
mmc are so horrible because there is no hint anything has happened, i also read that they are not common.
After my son i had two mmc, both found at my 12wk scan which i had at 13wks. 3 months later I got preg again and am now 20wks and all is well so it can happen and hopefully next time it will for you. I didnt get a private scan but i really wish i had, i think one at 8-10ks would have given me a lot of comfort and saved me alot of stress-with my last one i did a cb conception indicator test every week because i figured if the baby stopped growing it would drop back to less than 5+weeks-however that was based on no facts whatso ever and may be completly wrong,was just something i did to comfort myself
really hope things are different for you this time
xx


----------



## NewYearNewMe

great thread - gives us all hope x


----------



## icclebaby

Hey, yep can give you positive info 2, so please dont loose hope. I had a mmc and then feel pregnant about 6 months later and now have a beautiful little girl. We didnt enjoy this pregnancy at all because of our previous 2 losses and like you felt very down and negative but all turned out well in the end. Please dont give up hope xx


----------



## loz

i had a mmc 5 months before i got pregnant with harrison, my baby died at 13 weeks but did not find out till i was 19 weeks, did not do anything different apart from wait untill i got the post mortem results before i tried again. our baby died from a amniotic band wrapping around the cord and cutting off the blood supply


----------



## jovi_girl

yep, i had a mmc as well. Diagnosed at 12 week scan tho they said the baby died at 8weeks. I had a d&c and the pathology results came back positve for a molar pregnancy (an even more rare occurance than a mmc that also comes with the threat of needing chemo as the cells can turn cancerous - lucky mine didnt progress that far!) 

I had to wait 6 months to ttc, and had tests for months to ensure the molar cells werent regrowing. That was the most awful time of my whole life - wondering wether we would ever be able to have a baby. SO i understand how u feel.

However i am happy to say that after our waiting period, i got pregnant second month of trying. I went on to have the most boring, uneventful pregnancy (a very good thing!) and now have a healthy 2month old lil boy. I didnt do anything differently - tho like some of the others, i did have an 8 week scan to reassure myself that all was ok

Good luck hun! theres always hope!


----------



## Fluxuspoem

I had a missed miscarriage at 8 weeks but found out around week 11-12 on the scan. I tried to get pregnant 3 months later, and I am now 7 months pregnant expecting a girl.

XX


----------



## ladypotter

Yes. Lost two back to back in 2001 and 2002 within 6 months of each other and then had a successful pregnancy with my daughter in 2002. I have since had two more losses after her and am debating whether to try it ONE MORE TIME...maybe I have to lose two then have one...cycle of some sort?!? who knows...


----------



## Sparklestar

what a wonderful thread!!! cheered me right up :) xxxxx


----------



## lesleyluke

hi this has been great to read and has made me feel so much better about getting pregnant again. i had a mmc last week thought i was 11 weeks but the baby died at 8 weeks, was so gutted i have a 4 year old son and had no problems when i had him so was a shock when this happenend. It has made me feel happier that what happened is not common and fingers crossed should not happen again. xx


----------



## eclipse

<----see him? That is Liam. He is my son, and my little guy that came after my devastating MMC with emergency D and C. It was funny, I didn't do anything different except be on the vitamins from the time of the first pregnancy and continued through. I knew right away it was different though, because I felt different. I hope this helps, I just saw this post and wanted to bump it up. :)


----------



## sziszi

hi
i had 1 missecarrige(normal),i had 1 missed misscarrige,i had 2 chemical pregnancys,and my 5th pregnancy was healthy and i have an 18 months old son,who i love to death.I suffered so much my journey of 4 years to come to term,your body sometimes miss things and then it correct its self naturaly or with some help)Dont worry(easy to say i know)you will have your turn.....there is always a reason for things...put it that way..i wish you the best ,get well and be strong.


----------



## Widger

Thanks for all the stories. Gives me a little bit of hope xx


----------



## aimiec08

i had a miscarriage at 8 weeks, tried for 7 months and had a perfectly textbook pregnancy with my son. I never think about the baby i lost now because i wouldnt have my little boy had that baby survived and i wouldnt change him for the world....except perhaps a little less adventurous!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I love this thread xx


----------



## sophster

Hi

out of miscarriages generally; I don't think having an mmc is particularly uncommon or at least not in a sinister sense, i am sure a lot of 'normal' mc are actually missed miscarriages but since they occur before the 12 week scan then its just assumed it has happened there and then when perhaps the baby passed on some weeks earlier. I had a missed miscarriage five weeks ago and another miscarriage (type unknown) in 1999. I have had three children inbetween. Anyway; with the miscarriage now, which my body didn't realise had happened until six weeks after the baby stopped growing, the sonographer/ultrasound technician said that with a missed miscarriage it is usually due to some type of 'random' one off genetic problem in the baby, and the foetus dies but the body itself has not rejected the baby or the pregnancy and so with everything still seeming normal; it carries on with the pregnancy. She said though not a pleasant thing to happen; with this type of miscarriage at least you can be pretty sure its not anything to do with the woman's body not being able to sustain the pregnancy; because the pregnancy has obviously continued nonetheless. Her explanation did make sense to me. Hope this helps; and I hope your TTC efforts are successful soon!

Soph x


----------



## Kiddo

With my first pregnancy I miscarried at 11 weeks but the baby had stopped growing at 6 weeks. This was in the December and the midwife told me to go see her in the April if we hadn't conceived again by then. She said that because we had already conceived then there was absolutely no reason why we wouldn't be able to again and that the chances of it being a healthy pregnancy were as good as anyone's. We took a break from ttc but when we decided to try again it only took us 2 months to get pg and we now have the most perfect baby boy.


----------



## cheeselover

Found out I had a MMC at the 12 week scan then 5 months later got a BFP which turned out to be a chemical pregnancy. A month after that I got pregnant again and now have a healthy 4 month old. The only thing I did different was lose about 5 kgs the second time round. Good luck and try not to stress too much (I know easier said than done)...


----------



## faun

I had a MMC that i found out about at my 12 week scan i was devestated as after 2 previous misscarriages i was so pleased to get to the 12 week scan and i thought everything was fine. After having a break of a year from TTC as i just couldn't handle the emotional rollercoaster anymore i got a suprise BFP and now have a beautiful baby boy. So yes there is hope for everyone, my advice is just give yourself time to heal emotionaly and phsically and try again.


----------



## Swanny

Thanks to everyone who has posted on this thread and given me a little bit of hope.


----------



## Freya

Just wanted to add to the amount of positive posts here.

I had a MMC too, I chose to wait 6 months before TTC when I was soon truly blessed with my little girl.

Have hope, I know it's very hard!!!!!!


----------



## Emmielou28

What a great thread. Gives me hope after having a MMC in September 09.


----------



## sammi

hi girls! i finished miscarrying yesterday - i think? - stopped bleeding after 10 days of it on and off nothing to heavy though - TMI - only a panty liner but they said i was early on and dates were wrong due to fertility treatment. Going for a natural cycle this month as unsure when to take meds. Today however - tmi - cm clear and sticky? am i ovulating? confused.... cant use opk as still have very low preg hormones in body and opk's pick that up. Anyone had something similar?


----------



## bilbo86

Hi,

I had a missed miscarriage (lost baby at 10 weeks but found out at 14 week scan), went on to concieve my beautiful daughter 2 months after my D&C so there is hope :flower:


----------



## truly_blessed

just bumping this thread up as I had MMC and D&C a week ago. I know there are others who will take comfort in reading this at this time.

Thanks to all who have posted their experiences. It helps a lot. x


----------



## SmileyShazza

Thank you so much for bouncing this thread Truly Blessed. 

It has been so reassuring to see so many people who have had MMCs have gone on to have healthy babies afterwards. This was just the tonic I needed right now whilst going through it myself to make me feel more positively about the future and our chances of conceiving a healthy baby later.


----------



## lolly25

Thanks so much truelyblessed for bumoing this up , has cheered me up and definately helped me think more positively x x x :hugs::hugs:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Really enjoyed this thread, was feeling a bit low today, and forgot that I am not the only one. Gives me hope for the next try. x x x x

Big hugs to everyone here x x x


----------



## truly_blessed

:hugs: to you all, hopefully we'll be posting our successes alongside the ones already here next year


----------



## Drazic<3

Thank you for bumping this thread, and thank you to everyone for sharing. Never lose hope girls, we will be sharing our success one day :hugs:


----------



## Scally

When i had my MMC i went away to Eastbourne for a couple of days to get away from everything, this year (about 2 weeks ago) i went to remember the baby i lost and took my daughter with me (2 months old).


----------



## alibaba24

Hi, I am 28 weeks pregnant after a mmc since the beggining of the year iv suffered an ectopic followed by a mmc. the first pregnancy i had been trying for but this one actually wasnt planned i was taken into hopsital and kept in for 3 days. I missed my pill and the medication probably was interfering anyway and i ended up pregnant. I was convinced it would all go pear shaped for me again every week that passed i couldnt believe my baby was hanging in! and now shes wriggling around in my tummy giving me stretch marks keeping me awake at night :rofl: i often ask myself why those first 2 losses happened and what made this one stick. But there really is no rhyme or reason for it. I believe its just natures way and theres no reason for you not to go on to have a healthy pregnancy just like there was no reason for you to have a mmc in the first place :hugs:

hope that made some sort of sense!

xx


----------



## missjay

Thanks for all your awesome stories, I really needed it. Thanks fot starting such a gr8 thread!!


----------



## misskat29

What an ace thread - this has given me some hope that i will get pregnant again after my MMC on 12th Oct.

Thanks ladies, and those in the same position as me good luck on getting your BFP very soon x


----------



## Adela Quested

I wanted to share my SIL's story with you:

Her first pregnancy ended in a MMC diagnosed at 11 weeks - the bean had stopped developing at 5 weeks. In this country they avoid doing D&Cs wherever possible so she had to wait another 2 weeks to see if the pregnancy would end naturally. Didn't happen and she still had her pregnancy symptoms etc. She was given some pills to take but that was also not a complete success, so eventually she had to have a D&C after all.

Needless to say both she and her BF were completely devastated by the experience, which took place over Christmas/New Year.

Within six months she was pregnant again and now has a lovely little 18-month-old boy who is healthy in every way.

MMC is devastating but you can certainly go on to have a healthy pregnancy soon afterwards.

:hugs: to all of you!


----------



## DogLover

Thanks for this ladies - I think I am having a MMC at the mo as have been bleeding heavy since Saturday and had loss of PG symptons last 2 weeks (got scan tomo) and this has really made me think more positive about things and look forward to TTC again! x x x


----------



## veganmum2be

i discovered today i'd lost my bean at 8 weeks. this gives me hope as i want to ttc after.
thanks


----------



## tillymum

I thought I would also add my story here too. I had a mmc in May08, found out at 13wk scan baby died at 11wks, was totally devastated. Had another an early mc in august 08. 
I now have a 16wk old little girl who is my perfect little miracle. I worried my way through my pregnancy but thankfully all went well. 
:hugs: to you all sticky :dust:


----------



## diane60f

Yes it is hon. keep the faith. I had a mmc at 11 wow baby died at 7 weeks. 3 mnths later had a chemical pregnancy.. The very next cycle conceived my boy and he's growing I my tummy making me 26 weeks pregnant. God bless and sticky dust to u!!


----------



## hannah76

yay for this thread! keep posting those success stories, ladies... love reading them :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

I hope that over the months to come some of us will be able to add our stories to this thread to give hope and postivity to others in the future :)


----------



## veganmum2be

SmileyShazza said:


> I hope that over the months to come some of us will be able to add our stories to this thread to give hope and postivity to others in the future :)

ditto!
i really do love this thread.:thumbup:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

SmileyShazza said:


> I hope that over the months to come some of us will be able to add our stories to this thread to give hope and postivity to others in the future :)

Hey, I am sure we will and I cannot wait to read about them. We just need to hear more of these, helps with the xmas cheer too x x x


----------



## chachadada

I love this thread, more success stories ladies, it has given me hope :)


----------



## truly_blessed

bumping for any new ladies who need some PMA ... and me who just likes to read this thread :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

I am wishing, hoping and dreaming that we will be able to add to this soon. Please keep sharing your stories girls, they mean so much :hugs:


----------



## AP

My first was a MMC, a few months later I had a chemical an only 3 weeks after than I conceieved my LO.


----------



## loz

aimiec08 said:


> i had a miscarriage at 8 weeks, tried for 7 months and had a perfectly textbook pregnancy with my son. I never think about the baby i lost now because i wouldnt have my little boy had that baby survived and i wouldnt change him for the world....except perhaps a little less adventurous!

same applies to me


----------



## sarah_george

I had 2 Mc's within a few months, Doc told me to take a break from Trying to concieve so we did, Ooops! I got pregnant by accident 6 weeks after my second MC and my Beautiful Son is now 8 months old, Frustrating as it is i seen my MC's as something not being right, that doesnt mean anything when your grieving for the baby you lost i know, I was devastated when i lost my babies, you just gotta stick in there hunny and where theres a will theres a way, Good Luck xxx


----------



## truly_blessed

*bump* *bump* *bump* 

I feel there's a lot of people in here would benefit from reading this thread ... PMA all the way.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## just_married_

Having had a mmc last week. Found out at 12 week scan that little baby had died at 10 weeks (only 3 days after Id been scanned and seen everything was ok at 9+4) This thread makes me confident that everything will be ok. Thanks girls xx


----------



## Beadette

Thanks for this thread! I love the success stories! Really hoping it wont be too long until I can add my own! x x x


----------



## everthingX

Great post thanks, me too lost my baby at 9wks to mmc, having operation to remove. worried sick will happen again but this thread gives me hope, thanks


----------



## Bluetomato

I had sucsessful pregnancies after both of my losses - Erin was stillborn at 20+1 weeks, and I got pregnant with Harrison 6 weeks later. I then had a mmc at 9 weeks, and got pregnant with Dominic 4 months later. Sending hugs to you all :hugs: x


----------



## eeeek

Great thread. Found out today at 10 weeks that had mmc and baby didn't grown beyond 5 weeks. Got to have D&C shortly. Head's a complete mess at the moment, but this thread adds some perspective and switches the light at the end of my tunnel back on again.
Thanks guys
xx


----------



## EllaMom2B

Anyone 35+ have a mmc and then a healthy baby? Please? I need some hope.


----------



## Sarahwoo

Just thought I would add my story.

I had a mmc in October 08, which i found out in December 08 was a partial molar pregnancy, so we had to take a break from TTC for six months for follow up testing. We stared TTC again in July 09 and I found out I was pregnant in August 09 - I'm now 26 weeks pregnant and everything has been perfect for far - fingers crossed it carries on this way!!!!

I asked the EPU nurse why MMCs happen, she said it was all fairly unknown but the way she (logically really) explained it to me was that the placenta gives off the pregnancy hormones, and since that was still working as it should, the body didn't know there was anything wrong with the baby. I'm not sure how right this is but I did take some comfort at the time knowing that firstly I could get pregnant, and secondly that I could make a decent placenta :)

As for things we did differently, well since we had the six month wait my hubby gave up smoking, we both joined the gym and got fitter, both took vitamins (sanatogen his n hers!), and I had also read up on fertility etc - I found Zita Wests Guide to Getting Pregnant book brilliant - it really helped me to understand my cycle etc.

When I got my BFP I had two extra scans - one NHS at six weeks and one private at nine weeks which was worth every single penny. I was very, very nervous for my first 12 weeks, even until 20 I was a bit on edge but I'm now completely enjoying my pregnancy - I can feel my baby moving all the time and I'm determind to enjoy every minute of this amazing time. So ladies please don't think that you won't have an enjoyable pregancy next time because it really is possible :)

Good luck to you all!!! 

xx


----------



## Laura2919

I cant say its a link because I honestly dont know but I stopped smoking. 
I had a missed miscarriage in December 2007 and had to have an ERPC. 
I found out I was expecting again on my due date, We werent trying I was just really rubbish at taking my pill and then we found out it was twins. 

It dont increase your chance of having another miscarriage I was told! But it still dont stop you worrying.. 

x


----------



## janie0

Thank you for your stories, gives us hope! I had a mmc at 18 weeks in July 09 (I was induced & had emerg d&c) and was totally gutted. I still don't think we will ttc anytime soon. I just can't bear going through something so awful again. Hugs to you all xo


----------



## hollie

We found out on Christmas Eve that we had a mmc, our baby stopped growing at 7w+4 and we were devastated and I was convinced I wouldnt get pregnant again incase it happened a second time, but you guys have put things into a different perspective and we hope to try again soon.


----------



## Sarahwoo

hollie said:


> We found out on Christmas Eve that we had a mmc, our baby stopped growing at 7w+4 and we were devastated and I was convinced I wouldnt get pregnant again incase it happened a second time, but you guys have put things into a different perspective and we hope to try again soon.

Don't let it put you off hon, you'll know when you're ready to try again - just take your time :flower:


----------



## shepherdess

I had a miscarriage in both may and November this year, 11 and 12 weeks. My second was a possible blighted ovum and I am still having some problems with my insides because of it...hopefully getting sorted soon.

Love and Blessings to you all for giving me hope. (am choking the tears back now!)


----------



## sancarlos27

Thank you to everyone for your stories- both good and bad. It makes such a difference knowing that we can turn to each other on this site since many of us don't have anyone who can relate in our own lives. I am wishing the very best for all of us. Although I previously said that we wouldn't be trying again, I've changed my mind (like many of you told me I would) and this is month #2...Good baby thoughts to us all! XOXO


----------



## Laura2919

I did. 

I had a MMC in december 07 and in July 08 I fell pregnant with Chloe and Jaycee and in January they were born 10 weeks early and now are nearly 15 months old. 

Have faith hun. xx


----------



## LucyJ

Just wanted to say thank you for starting this thread and thank you to those that have left their positive stories it has filled me with hope. I found out 2 weeks ago at 12 week scan that my baby had died at 10 weeks had a erpc done a couple of days later. It was our first baby and we our devasted at our lose but we do hope to go on to try again this thread has filled me with hope that we will have a healthy baby one day soon and that what happened to us hopefully won't happen again. Sending big :hugs: to all those who are TTC, waiting to try or dealing with the lose of their little one. Wish you all the best. :hugs:


----------



## diane60f

Please keep hope alive! I had 5 losses one of them a mmc at 11 weeks baby grew till 7. Conceived 4 months later with my perfect 7 week old son, Ethan. Hugs. Xoxo


----------



## FaithinGod

I really appreciate all of the stories! I had a MMC January 14, 2010 at my first ob appt. I thought I was 11 weeks, but actually the baby only measured 6 weeks 2 days. I was so devasted!!! I am still going through good days and bad days, but have found that God is the only way I will get through all of this. He had a bigger plan for me right now and I pray that He will bless me and my husband with another baby. I have a 12 year old beautiful son from my previous marriage, but really want another baby! Thanks again for all of the positive stories!!!!


----------



## rock_chick

thank you for sharing all your stories xxx
Ive had 2 losses - 1 mmc and 1 natural loss - im not ready to try again yet - but your thread has given me hope xx thank you xxx


----------

